# USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse + USB 3.0 Controller



## obiplal (20. Juli 2010)

*USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse + USB 3.0 Controller*

ICh möchte ein USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse für eine 3,5 Zoll SATA Platte und USB 3.0 Controller kaufen. ICh mövhte wissen welche Produkte empfehlenswert sind und beides zusammen sollte max. 60€ kosten!!


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse + USB 3.0 Controller*

Gehäuse kannste nach Geschmack gehen, da sollts keine Signifikanten Unterschiede geben:

Gehäuse/Externe 3.5"-Gehäuse Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Controller:

Gibts viele, aber für volle Geschwindigkeit auf beiden Ports gleichzeitig solltest du gucken ob du einen mit PCIe 2.0 x4 findest.


----------



## obiplal (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse + USB 3.0 Controller*

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Karte??
Ist sie für diesen Preis ok??

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Gehäuse??


----------

